# Heart Rate - what is normal ?



## Carina1962 (Nov 24, 2016)

Just wondering what other people's HR reading is (at rest)?  Mine is unusually high and I have seen the doctor about this, they did some blood tests and all OK and told me not to worry about it but I can't help but worry as it doesn't seem to be a 'normal' reading.  I was told by the doctor that if it ever went up as high as 150 then I would have to go to A&E.   I have had it come on at up to 115 for no reason.  Do you think I should get a 2nd opinion from another doctor about it?


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 24, 2016)

Anything between 60-100 bpm is normal. The healthier you are, the lower it'll be. I think my resting heart rare is usually around 85. When I'm at the gym, the machines tell me my heart rate goes up to 120ish.


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 24, 2016)

As Rosie has said anything between 60 - 100 is 'normal'.  Mine rises through exercise and also stress.  Our GP loaned my husband a BP monitor which also did pulse rate which gave me the chance to monitor mine as well. Much lower than when at GP.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 24, 2016)

White coat effect. It was mentioned on the radio. Pulse rates are higher taken by Dr's


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2016)

If it's over 100 most of the time then it does seem a bit on the high side Carina. I remember mine being quite high during the period after my diagnosis i.e. when I had been very ill. I was put on betablockers, which essentially limit your heart rate to about 100 beats per minute. My heart rate has always been on the low side - currently between about 45-55 bpm - but then I have been a runner for 33 years! I think most people are somewhere around 80-100 bpm resting. Your maximum heart rate can be roughly determined by subtracting your age from 220. So, if you were 40 and your resting heart rate was 60 bpm then it could work three times as hard before hitting your maximum of 180 bpm. However, if your resting rate was 90 bpm then it could only work twice as hard.

Are you on any medication that might cause a higher heart rate as a side-effect?


----------



## Amigo (Nov 24, 2016)

Tachycardia over a long period of time needs investigating really Carina. When mine was high due to infection the GP wanted to do an ECG but it settled. Anything over 100 for a long period of time could indicate a problem and it can be due to a number of factors one of which is thyroid related. Infection can cause it to increase as can anxiety and some medications.

I'll bet that's why they considered sepsis when you went to the hospital. It's a classic indicator that makes them consider the possibility of sepsis but not reliable as a stand alone problem. My heart rate and temp was through the roof when I had sepsis but my blood pressure had plummeted.

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/tachycardia/symptoms-causes/dxc-20253873


----------



## Owen (Nov 24, 2016)

You would need to check any extended periods over 110. An elite athlete could go s low s 40, but not a normal sedentary person. Above 120 deserves urgent treatment. It's not just the rate but also the rhythm. If your heading high, you would feel your heart pulsing, if this feels irregular, then that increases the urgency.


----------



## newbs (Nov 24, 2016)

I've always had a higher heart rate (usually between 80-90 bpm) and also have a congenital heart murmur.  I remember us all taking our pulses during pe at school and mine always being a lot higher than anyone elses.  I have been hospitalised twice because of my heart rate being really high and staying there over several hours but ECGs and other tests haven't found a problem.  It is hard not to worry because obviously anything heart related is worrying but maybe it is just the way we are.  Try not to worry if tests have been done any everything checks out ok.


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 25, 2016)

Think what i'll do is keep an eye on my HR, take some readings throughout the day for about a week and pop back to the doctor with my readings and get some opinion.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2016)

carina62 said:


> Think what i'll do is keep an eye on my HR, take some readings throughout the day for about a week and pop back to the doctor with my readings and get some opinion.


That sounds like a good plan Carina


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Nov 25, 2016)

Northerner said:


> If it's over 100 most of the time then it does seem a bit on the high side Carina. I remember mine being quite high during the period after my diagnosis i.e. when I had been very ill. I was put on betablockers, which essentially limit your heart rate to about 100 beats per minute. My heart rate has always been on the low side - currently between about 45-55 bpm - but then I have been a runner for 33 years! I think most people are somewhere around 80-100 bpm resting. Your maximum heart rate can be roughly determined by subtracting your age from 220. So, if you were 40 and your resting heart rate was 60 bpm then it could work three times as hard before hitting your maximum of 180 bpm. However, if your resting rate was 90 bpm then it could only work twice as hard.
> 
> Are you on any medication that might cause a higher heart rate as a side-effect?



Yeah, I got a bit worried this year, after losing 20kg and becoming a gym-bunny, as well as my BP coming down to a more normal range, I've found my resting heart rate is down to about 45-50, so I asked the doctor about it and they said 'Well done - you've got the heart of an athlete'. I'm every so pleased that it could happen in around 6 months.


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 26, 2016)

Northerner said:


> If it's over 100 most of the time then it does seem a bit on the high side Carina. I remember mine being quite high during the period after my diagnosis i.e. when I had been very ill. I was put on betablockers, which essentially limit your heart rate to about 100 beats per minute. My heart rate has always been on the low side - currently between about 45-55 bpm - but then I have been a runner for 33 years! I think most people are somewhere around 80-100 bpm resting. Your maximum heart rate can be roughly determined by subtracting your age from 220. So, if you were 40 and your resting heart rate was 60 bpm then it could work three times as hard before hitting your maximum of 180 bpm. However, if your resting rate was 90 bpm then it could only work twice as hard.
> 
> Are you on any medication that might cause a higher heart rate as a side-effect?



Sorry just realised I didn't answer your questions regarding medication.  I do take a number of medications, they are metformin, atorvastatin, ramipril, nortryptyline, omeprazole


----------



## Owen (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm guessing that you have some long term gastric issues


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 26, 2016)

Owen said:


> I'm guessing that you have some long term gastric issues


Yes, I have a hiatus hernia too.   Maybe the amount of medication I take could be causing my high HR.  I'm now taking readings over the next week and present them to my GP.  I have had blood tests, ECG's and nothing has shown up, I guess the next thing I can ask for is for a 24 hour monitor and see if that throws up anything.


----------



## Owen (Nov 26, 2016)

Like everything, there are so many variables, so record and monitor is a good move.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 26, 2016)

My resting heart rate has always been a bit low, it's usually around 40-45 bpm. I have occasional anxiety attacks when it can be double that speed and I can wake up now and again with my heart racing... scary.

Keeping records sounds like a good idea to me @carina62, it may give a clearer idea of what's going on.


----------



## Owen (Nov 26, 2016)

Sadly I record, heart rate, breathing BP, oxygen saturation, little bit over the top, but does give early warnings of pending issues. Oh and the odd ECG.


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 26, 2016)

Owen said:


> Sadly I record, heart rate, breathing BP, oxygen saturation, little bit over the top, but does give early warnings of pending issues. Oh and the odd ECG.



I too test my BP every week, what is Breathing BP?  I too have an oximeter and record my blood saturation which also shows up with HR.  What should the blood saturation be? Is it between 90-99 ?


----------



## Owen (Nov 26, 2016)

There was a missing comma. Breathing and BP.

92% and higher is best unless you have COPD


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm ok with my saturation figures, just my HR concerns me.  I'm doing a diary of my HR this week to show my GP.  I'm take a lot of medication, could these be causing my HR to be high?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 27, 2016)

have you checked the patient information leaflets that has come with your medications.


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 27, 2016)

No, but going to start having a read of the side effects mentioned in the leaflets that come with my medications.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Nov 28, 2016)

carina62 said:


> No, but going to start having a read of the side effects mentioned in the leaflets that come with my medications.


The more medications you're taking, the more complicated it becomes though - with not only the medications potentially interfering with each other, but also the side effects of the other medications and the underlying issues those medications are treating. I feel so much better in loads of ways now that I've given up 3 out of 5 of my daily tablets.


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 28, 2016)

One of my medications is Nortrtptyline which was prescribed for my MRV (migraineous related vertigo) but it is an anti-depressant.  One of the side effects is a high HR so it could be this.  I'm hoping to come off these in January.   Would love to come off my Ramipril and Metformin and statins in the future but that depends how well I do with my weight loss journey.  I also take some supplements (probiotics, cranberry, garlic).


----------



## Owen (Nov 28, 2016)

carina62 said:


> One of my medications is Nortrtptyline which was prescribed for my MRV (migraineous related vertigo) but it is an anti-depressant.  One of the side effects is a high HR so it could be this.  I'm hoping to come off these in January.   Would love to come off my Ramipril and Metformin and statins in the future but that depends how well I do with my weight loss journey.  I also take some supplements (probiotics, cranberry, garlic).


I was switched to imipramine, which I find is much better.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 28, 2016)

I was gonna suggest Nortryptyline might just be the culprit, cos the PIL warns about heart thingies and  the PIL also says take it with care if you're diabetic - but annoyingly doesn't say WHY.  I hate it when they do that - it might be that it just doesn't agree with Metformin or something - but they don't know whether you take it or not, in which case it might be OK.  Give us a ruddy clue .....


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2016)

Might be worth getting a medications review at your pharmacy - they are usually pretty well clued up about side-effects and drug interactions and could give you a clue


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Nov 29, 2016)

This might be of use: http://ukhealthcare.uky.edu/Library/DrugReference/Druginteractionchecker/ you can enter medications and it'll show if there are any interactions, but limited to 2 meds.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 29, 2016)

That is an American site and some drug names are not the same.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Nov 29, 2016)

grovesy said:


> That is an American site and some drug names are not the same.


It's called 'ukhealthcare'? But yeah, looking at the search and stuff, it's talking about 'zip' codes and stuff.


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 29, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Might be worth getting a medications review at your pharmacy - they are usually pretty well clued up about side-effects and drug interactions and could give you a clue



Thanks Northerner, I have just phoned my local Pharmacy and will pop in tomorrow to have a chat with them about my medications, thanks for suggesting it


----------



## grovesy (Nov 29, 2016)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> It's called 'ukhealthcare'? But yeah, looking at the search and stuff, it's talking about 'zip' codes and stuff.


It also says at the bottom it is the University of Kentucky. So that is most probably where UK comes into.


----------



## Owen (Nov 29, 2016)

grovesy said:


> It also says at the bottom it is the University of Kentucky. So that is most probably where UK comes into.


And you get a free bottle of Bourbon


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Nov 29, 2016)

Owen said:


> And you get a free bottle of Bourbon


not sure what the interactions with other medications are with that though. it's not listed either.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2016)

grovesy said:


> It also says at the bottom it is the University of Kentucky. So that is most probably where UK comes into.


I'm often caught out by foreign items in news alerts - favourites are NHS (National High School in the US!) and place names that are the same as UK ones, but actually in Canada, USA or Australia!


----------



## grovesy (Nov 29, 2016)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> not sure what the interactions with other medications are with that though. it's not listed either.


I took it to be a reference to Kentucky and home of Bourbon!


----------



## Carina1962 (Dec 7, 2016)

Went to see my GP about my high HR and basically was a bit disappointed as she said it's probably normal for me.   Not really happy with the answer but do you think they're not concerned as I've had blood tests and ECG and all was normal?  What do I do now?


----------



## AJLang (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Carina does your heart rate cause any problems? If not and the GP was happy with the ECG it is hopefully ok. Checking your heart rate can actually cause it to increase. Three years ago I was getting strange dizzy spells, felt awful and had a tight chest several times. My first ECG was considered normal. It wasn't until the second one, when my heart rate was 155 per minute that they considered it as a problem. I was admitted to hospital and diagnosed with Super Ventricular Tachycardia. I have veperamil to control the heart rate - the option that I was offered was surgery. Personalky I wouldn't choose either of these unless absolutely necessary .


----------



## Austin Mini (Dec 7, 2016)

About two years ago I hypod and an ambulance was called. Went to a and e but was ok by then. Anyway they listened to my heart and told me I had an irregular heartbeat. I was told to see my doc asap so next day went to surgery and they hooked me up and took readings. It turns out I do have an irregular heart beat but as Im nearly 70 they arnt going to do anything. I have been told to tell any doctor who listens to my heart about it and that its ok. Going to be 70 on Boxing day.


----------



## Carina1962 (Dec 8, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Hi Carina does your heart rate cause any problems? If not and the GP was happy with the ECG it is hopefully ok. Checking your heart rate can actually cause it to increase. Three years ago I was getting strange dizzy spells, felt awful and had a tight chest several times. My first ECG was considered normal. It wasn't until the second one, when my heart rate was 155 per minute that they considered it as a problem. I was admitted to hospital and diagnosed with Super Ventricular Tachycardia. I have veperamil to control the heart rate - the option that I was offered was surgery. Personalky I wouldn't choose either of these unless absolutely necessary .



One of the doctors told me that if my HR ever reaches 150 bpm or over then I should take myself off to A&E.  Might have to find ways of bringing it down by losing weight and doing more excercise.


----------



## Carina1962 (Dec 8, 2016)

Austin Mini said:


> About two years ago I hypod and an ambulance was called. Went to a and e but was ok by then. Anyway they listened to my heart and told me I had an irregular heartbeat. I was told to see my doc asap so next day went to surgery and they hooked me up and took readings. It turns out I do have an irregular heart beat but as Im nearly 70 they arnt going to do anything. I have been told to tell any doctor who listens to my heart about it and that its ok. Going to be 70 on Boxing day.



My dad had AF (atrial fribilation) which led to him having a stroke.  I'm worried about the genetic side of things but if the doctors aren't concerned then not much I can do.  I'll keep an eye on it and see how it goes.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 8, 2016)

carina62 said:


> My dad had AF (atrial fribilation) which led to him having a stroke.  I'm worried about the genetic side of things but if the doctors aren't concerned then not much I can do.  I'll keep an eye on it and see how it goes.


Have you mentioned the AF to your doctor.  I was checked out at the Heart Centre at the hospital because my brother has a heart issue.  As I recall, even though my brother was already being dealt with at the Heart Centre and under a consultant (it was them that suggested the rest of the family being checked), the first checks (including ecg) was done by my GP.


----------

